# Drivers side auto tilt side mirror on reverse no longer working



## jhatfie (Apr 19, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2019 Atlas SEL R-Line and so far it has been great. Our only complaint was the lack of bass from the stock stereo, so I had a JBL BassPro Hub installed the other day.

However, it appears that since the install, the drivers side mirror will no longer auto tilt when in reverse. If the knob is set to R, the right side will still auto tilt, however the left side will not move no matter what the knob position. I can manually move it with the knob, but the auto function does not work. I verified that it is enabled in the settings. Any ideas?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

jhatfie said:


> I recently purchased a 2019 Atlas SEL R-Line and so far it has been great. Our only complaint was the lack of bass from the stock stereo, so I had a JBL BassPro Hub installed the other day.
> 
> However, it appears that since the install, the drivers side mirror will no longer auto tilt when in reverse. If the knob is set to R, the right side will still auto tilt, however the left side will not move no matter what the knob position. I can manually move it with the knob, but the auto function does not work. I verified that it is enabled in the settings. Any ideas?


You need to have the pointer to the passenger side window. If you have it set anywhere else the passenger side will no tilt down. And just in case, the driver side does not tilt down in reverse and I see no string to have tilt down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhatfie (Apr 19, 2011)

So the drivers side does not auto tilt eh? We've had it do that on all our recent cars so maybe just assumed it did on the Atlas as well. Thanks.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jhatfie said:


> So the drivers side does not auto tilt eh? We've had it do that on all our recent cars so maybe just assumed it did on the Atlas as well. Thanks.


Why did you start this thread if the vehicle does not even have the feature? :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jhatfie said:


> So the drivers side does not auto tilt eh? We've had it do that on all our recent cars so maybe just assumed it did on the Atlas as well. Thanks.


Only the passenger side tilts on European brand cars for some reason. On Asian and American brand cars, often times both tilt.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Only the passenger side tilts on European brand cars for some reason. On Asian and American brand cars, often times both tilt.


And the purpose of a mirror tilt on the non-curb side?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Yeah, the driver's side never tilted. I turned off my passenger side tilt too as 99% of the time I am not parallel parking and don't want it tilting.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking into this coding found to see if this can be enabled. This is long coding under driver side door, control module 42. Will test in a day or two. I know some have said this is pointless since it’s the driver side which is 99.9% not the curb side, but if you are in an area with a fair amount of one way streets, there are times where you may have to parallel park with the driver side on the curb side. This is something I could have used a few times in my former Tiguan. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWpro1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looking into this coding found to see if this can be enabled. This is long coding under driver side door, control module 42. Will test in a day or two. I know some have said this is pointless since it’s the driver side which is 99.9% not the curb side, but if you are in an area with a fair amount of one way streets, there are times where you may have to parallel park with the driver side on the curb side. This is something I could have used a few times in my former Tiguan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What app do you use?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OBD11 Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Auto Lock OCA submitted to OBD11 devs for the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

